# Naked in your home



## Mark1122 (11 mo ago)

There is nothing wrong with a married couple (no children) being naked in their own home all the time.. If you say there is then you are a prude! YUP, YOU ARE A PRUDE AND YOU DESERVE THE LOVELESS Marriage OR DIVORCE COURT YOU ARE HEADED FOR! .When you have sex are you completely naked or do you have clothes on? Being naked with each other in the privacy of your own home is about acceptance, and true love. You should love each other no matter what your bodies looks like. You are to be attracted to the person inside not on the outside. The problem is in the past the way that you were raised, or people fill your head with crap ideas about being naked. Being skin on skin with someone is bonding with them releasing oxytocin which is a natural chemical in your body. Releases dopamine also which is a "feel good" chemical in your body for over all wellness of a person. Hug and feel each others naked body all over, including buttocks, breasts etc. Kiss each other's naked bodies all over which is a lesson in servant hood to each other. IF YOU ARE DISGUSTED BY YOUR SPOUSE BEING NAKED, OR YOU FEEL DISRESPECTED.........YOU DON'T DESERVE TO BE WITH ANYONE!!!!!


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

I have SOOOO many questions right now...


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Wow! Somebody is triggered


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Numb26 said:


> Wow! Somebody is triggered


Apparently, NAKED and triggered!!!! NOT a good combination! Lol!!


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

What about THE ANIMALS? My cat saw me naked the other day when I got out of the shower.

One time he even caught us FORNICATING on the side of the bed wearing NO CLOTHES AT ALL.

The cat WAS ALSO COMPLETELY NUDE and was not even wearing a hat like the book says they do.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Mark1122 said:


> crap


If you say so.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

ccpowerslave said:


> What about THE ANIMALS? My cat saw me naked the other day when I got out of the shower.
> 
> One time he even caught us FORNICATING on the side of the bed wearing NO CLOTHES AT ALL.
> 
> The cat WAS ALSO COMPLETELY NUDE and was not even wearing a hat like the book says they do.


I knew you would show up...I tried to post before you, and I WON!!!!


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Are there people who have issues with someone being naked in their home? I don’t do it my my husband does. It’s adorable. Besides, he’s at home. Be comfortable. I can honestly say I don’t understand why anyone would be upset by this.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

I'm naked right now! Does that count?


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

ccpowerslave said:


> What about THE ANIMALS? My cat saw me naked the other day when I got out of the shower.
> 
> One time he even caught us FORNICATING on the side of the bed wearing NO CLOTHES AT ALL.
> 
> The cat WAS ALSO COMPLETELY NUDE and was not even wearing a hat like the book says they do.


Honesty, one the best things about cats is they don’t care. You could be on fire and he’s all, “you realize my food bowl is less than completely full..”


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Honesty, one the best things about cats is they don’t care. You could be on fire and he’s all, “you realize my food bowl is less than completely full..”


This is true he has no reaction to it. I’m keeping an eye on him just in case he gets judgey.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Numb26 said:


> I'm naked right now! Does that count?


Pictures, or it didn't happen!!!


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Everybody better be naked when they respond to this thread!!!! Or else!!!!


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

ccpowerslave said:


> This is true he has no reaction to it. I’m keeping an eye on him just in case he gets judgey.


Omg!!!! Lolol!!!!


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

LisaDiane said:


> Pictures, or it didn't happen!!!


Down girl!!!! 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

There is a Seinfeld episode about this. There are times when being naked is not sexy, like when you have to plunge the toilet.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Enigma32 said:


> There is a Seinfeld episode about this. There are times when being naked is not sexy, like when you have to plunge the toilet.


Or frying bacon!! Ouch


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Enigma32 said:


> There is a Seinfeld episode about this. There are times when being naked is not sexy, like when you have to plunge the toilet.


Or SNEEZE!!!! Remember when his girlfriend sneezed, and he was like, "Eeew!"...Lolol!!!!


----------



## chazmataz33 (Apr 18, 2021)

Ok so why dont you tell us about it?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

LisaDiane said:


> Pictures, or it didn't happen!!!


Private message only Lisa!

I like him but have no interest in seeing that yeti sans clothes...

Maybe in a bikini....😋😉


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

ConanHub said:


> Private message only Lisa!
> 
> I like him but have no interest in seeing that yeti sans clothes...
> 
> Maybe in a bikini....😋😉


What about a thong?? From the BEACH....?? Lolol!!!!


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

ConanHub said:


> Private message only Lisa!
> 
> I like him but have no interest in seeing that yeti sans clothes...
> 
> Maybe in a bikini....😋😉


Some people are trying to eat....geez. LMAO


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Mark1122 said:


> There is nothing wrong with a married couple (no children) being naked in their own home all the time.. If you say there is then you are a prude! YUP, YOU ARE A PRUDE AND YOU DESERVE THE LOVELESS Marriage OR DIVORCE COURT YOU ARE HEADED FOR! .When you have sex are you completely naked or do you have clothes on? Being naked with each other in the privacy of your own home is about acceptance, and true love. You should love each other no matter what your bodies looks like. You are to be attracted to the person inside not on the outside. The problem is in the past the way that you were raised, or people fill your head with crap ideas about being naked. Being skin on skin with someone is bonding with them releasing oxytocin which is a natural chemical in your body. Releases dopamine also which is a "feel good" chemical in your body for over all wellness of a person. Hug and feel each others naked body all over, including buttocks, breasts etc. Kiss each other's naked bodies all over which is a lesson in servant hood to each other. IF YOU ARE DISGUSTED BY YOUR SPOUSE BEING NAKED, OR YOU FEEL DISRESPECTED.........YOU DON'T DESERVE TO BE WITH ANYONE!!!!!


You are very quick to call other people names if they dont agree with you.

You are free to be naked all you like in your own home. Just as others are free not to. Here in the UK it would often be far too cold 🥶


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Mark1122 said:


> There is nothing wrong with a married couple (no children) being naked in their own home all the time.. If you say there is then you are a prude! YUP, YOU ARE A PRUDE AND YOU DESERVE THE LOVELESS Marriage OR DIVORCE COURT YOU ARE HEADED FOR! .When you have sex are you completely naked or do you have clothes on? Being naked with each other in the privacy of your own home is about acceptance, and true love. You should love each other no matter what your bodies looks like. You are to be attracted to the person inside not on the outside. The problem is in the past the way that you were raised, or people fill your head with crap ideas about being naked. Being skin on skin with someone is bonding with them releasing oxytocin which is a natural chemical in your body. Releases dopamine also which is a "feel good" chemical in your body for over all wellness of a person. Hug and feel each others naked body all over, including buttocks, breasts etc. Kiss each other's naked bodies all over which is a lesson in servant hood to each other. IF YOU ARE DISGUSTED BY YOUR SPOUSE BEING NAKED, OR YOU FEEL DISRESPECTED.........YOU DON'T DESERVE TO BE WITH ANYONE!!!!!


What if they look like 10 pounds of haggis stuffed in a 5 pound stomach?😵‍💫

I think I'm mostly for being naked at home, Lord knows I go sporty most of the time, but you seem a little too on the edge about it for me to be able to fully agree.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Numb26 said:


> Some people are trying to eat....geez. LMAO


I was eating breakfast and had to take precautions!


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

The trigger dog is wearing clothes…. Just saying


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Diana7 said:


> You are very quick to call other people names if they dont agree with you.
> 
> You are free to be naked all you like in your own home. Just as others are free not to. Here in the UK it would often be far too cold 🥶


Right?? I don't think the "thrill" would be worth the higher heating bill!! Lol!


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

did the UPS driver get a shock when you opened the door?


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

ConanHub said:


> What if they look like 10 pounds of haggis stuffed in a 5 pound stomach?😵‍💫
> 
> I think I'm mostly for being naked at home, Lord knows I go sporty most of the time, but you seem a little too on the edge about it for me to be able to fully agree.


I'm waiting for him to drop a product recommendation...like...special glasses that make everyone look sexy and amazing!!!! 

I'll take a pair in case I meet a new guy!!!!! Lol!


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Diana7 said:


> You are very quick to call other people names if they dont agree with you.
> 
> You are free to be naked all you like in your own home. Just as others are free not to. Here in the UK it would often be far too cold 🥶


yeah when it’s cold guys have to start using that line “ I’m a grower not a shower” 🤣🤣


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

LisaDiane said:


> I'm waiting for him to drop a product recommendation...like...special glasses that make everyone look sexy and amazing!!!!
> 
> I'll take a pair in case I meet a new guy!!!!! Lol!


Those are called "beer goggles" LMAO


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

Numb26 said:


> Those are called "beer goggles" LMAO


THEY WORK!
Been hooking up guys and gals for centuries!


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

LisaDiane said:


> I'm waiting for him to drop a product recommendation...like...special glasses that make everyone look sexy and amazing!!!!
> 
> I'll take a pair in case I meet a new guy!!!!! Lol!


I’m guessing it’s not a new clothing line.
Maybe suntanning lotion


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Talker67 said:


> THEY WORK!
> Been hooking up guys and gals for centuries!


Isn’t that the truth !!!


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Talker67 said:


> THEY WORK!
> Been hooking up guys and gals for centuries!


They absolutely do! 
I don't remember who to attribute the quote to but it goes.

"I have never gone to bed with an ugly women.....woke up to a few but never gone to bed with one!"


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

ccpowerslave said:


> This is true he has no reaction to it. I’m keeping an eye on him just in case he gets judgey.


Oh he’s judging you. All the time. Always.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

ccpowerslave said:


> This is true he has no reaction to it. I’m keeping an eye on him just in case he gets judgey.


Good idea! I would not want that bruiser mad at me.


----------



## Max.HeadRoom (Jun 28, 2014)

i just .. can't.. no.. it's a tripping hazard


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Under my clothes I’m completely naked.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Max.HeadRoom said:


> i just .. can't.. no.. it's a tripping hazard


Best post of the thread. I literally laughed out loud. Thank you for this.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Max.HeadRoom said:


> i just .. can't.. no.. it's a tripping hazard


At least you don’t have to buy belts 🤟


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

My wife has been walking around the house with just a PJ top on all morning doing chores which I have been enjoying. 

The cat has not commented on it at all.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

ccpowerslave said:


> My wife has been walking around the house with just a PJ top on all morning doing chores which I have been enjoying.
> 
> The cat has not commented on it at all.


He’s not commented to you. But next time he’s on with his cat friends, he will write her name in the burn book.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

Easy on the caffeine bub!


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Has the OP come back and elaborated? There’s a lot of passion in the original post, I’d be interested in the background story. Sounds like maybe a bit more than naked Sunday going on.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

So I love it when my SO walks around naked, but I don’t want that constantly because I can’t resist and have sex too much and it’s not as good. So I like a balance of clothes snd such so what I haven’t seen in a few hours has greater affect….
Also, I think it’s reasonable to love someone but not find them particularly attractive body-wise. That’s why we have light switches! With the lights off, you can visualize them like they were when they were twenty.😊


----------



## Texican (Jan 11, 2012)

I like chasing ms gamboolgal around the ole 4 Poster Buck Neckid....  🏃‍♀️


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

manfromlamancha said:


> Easy on the caffeine bub!


Some people just can't handle when football season ends...Lol!!!


----------



## Skruddgemire (Mar 10, 2021)

Mark1122 said:


> There is nothing wrong with a married couple (no children) being naked in their own home all the time.


Agreed. Nothing wrong with being starkers.



> If you say there is then you are a prude!


I'll admit that an attitude like that could be prudish, I'll not say that they're a prude.



> YUP, YOU ARE A PRUDE AND YOU DESERVE THE LOVELESS Marriage OR DIVORCE COURT YOU ARE HEADED FOR!


Wrong. There are plenty of people who were raised under strict rules and very conservative morals and ethics that could be considered prudish. But did it ever occur to you that perhaps these are people who are trying to work past those beliefs? I'm wiccan and I've had new people in my coven who turned away from overbearing and "Hellfire and Damnation" religions that were quite a bit squicked out at the thought of going "Skyclad" (naked) for rituals. When we had them, we helped them by allowing them to wear robes and that if needed, we would do likewise until they relaxed.

I'm also in some of the local kink and fetish communities and yes, even they are dealing with the reminants of the whole nudity taboos that their past lives have set in. And a lot of them have those issues not because the nudity of others bothers them, it's their poor body image perpetuated and reinforced by the tons of media-defined concepts of "the perfect specimens of humanity". When you're told that "Twiggy is what all fashion models should aspire to be", and you go into Walmart and see that all the pretty and bright colored clothes are in the sizes that only fit the starving people in impoverished third world nations and all the clothes largaer than that are muted, muddy colors intended to make you blend in and be inconspicous and beneath notice...

...is it a surprise that they're actually afraid of showing off thier bodies?

I've seen it at play spaces and at clothing optional spaces. A woman sees another woman that has more cellulite, more stretch marks, more curves, etc. and she'll consider her to be beautiful but inspite of the fact that she's not as well lived as the other woman...she'll still think that she's too ugly to be there.



> You should love each other no matter what your bodies looks like.


Again I remind you that a lot of people have body image issues. They may have partners who consider them to be beautiful, but they themselves have been bludgeoned into thinking that unless they're built like a broomstick with a few tactically placed bumps...they're ugly as ****.



> You are to be attracted to the person inside not on the outside. The problem is in the past the way that you were raised, or people fill your head with crap ideas about being naked. Being skin on skin with someone is bonding with them releasing oxytocin which is a natural chemical in your body. Releases dopamine also which is a "feel good" chemical in your body for over all wellness of a person. Hug and feel each others naked body all over, including buttocks, breasts etc. Kiss each other's naked bodies all over which is a lesson in servant hood to each other. IF YOU ARE DISGUSTED BY YOUR SPOUSE BEING NAKED, OR YOU FEEL DISRESPECTED.........YOU DON'T DESERVE TO BE WITH ANYONE!!!!!


I got nothing to say here apart from "What the hell brought this rant on?" and "Who the heck are you to think that you are the head of the 'who deserves to be loved' Gestapo?"


----------



## Skruddgemire (Mar 10, 2021)

Oh and I can think of one good reason to not be naked in your own house. 

@#$%ING WINTER!

Especially if you're in a place that gets very cold. Like New England where they have to put an anti-gelling agent in your fuel oil so your heater actually works.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Mark1122 said:


> There is nothing wrong with a married couple (no children) being naked in their own home all the time.. If you say there is then you are a prude! YUP, YOU ARE A PRUDE AND YOU DESERVE THE LOVELESS Marriage OR DIVORCE COURT YOU ARE HEADED FOR! .When you have sex are you completely naked or do you have clothes on? Being naked with each other in the privacy of your own home is about acceptance, and true love. You should love each other no matter what your bodies looks like. You are to be attracted to the person inside not on the outside. The problem is in the past the way that you were raised, or people fill your head with crap ideas about being naked. Being skin on skin with someone is bonding with them releasing oxytocin which is a natural chemical in your body. Releases dopamine also which is a "feel good" chemical in your body for over all wellness of a person. Hug and feel each others naked body all over, including buttocks, breasts etc. Kiss each other's naked bodies all over which is a lesson in servant hood to each other. IF YOU ARE DISGUSTED BY YOUR SPOUSE BEING NAKED, OR YOU FEEL DISRESPECTED.........YOU DON'T DESERVE TO BE WITH ANYONE!!!!!


Seems more like a rant than a discussion. What consenting adults do in privacy in their own home is nobodies business. 

There are lots of clothing optional beaches, clubs, vacation resorts, but you might find many of their rules to be way too "prudish" for your tastes and posted opinions. 

I sense this is not about nudism, but more about one persons desire for some kind of sexual lifestyle.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

OP, you do know you can post pictures in these threads.....


----------



## ah_sorandy (Jul 19, 2018)

Numb26 said:


> Everybody better be naked when they respond to this thread!!!! Or else!!!!


I'm hiding in the closet... totally naked and afraid !!!


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

ah_sorandy said:


> I'm hiding in the closet... totally naked and afraid !!!


Just like his wife ……


----------



## Skruddgemire (Mar 10, 2021)

Talker67 said:


> OP, you do know you can post pictures in these threads.....


I'd rather the OP not do that. I find the people ranting either for or against are people you wouldn't want to see naked in the first place.


----------



## thunderchad (12 mo ago)

I didnt realize anyone had a problem with this.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Numb26 said:


> I'm naked right now! Does that count?


It depends.
Are you wearing depends?

If not, where are your hands?
Where a man's hands are determines my response.

If dangling and not touching anything, then OK.
If touching your wife, then OK.

If you are touching your own privates, then it is not OK with me.
Please don't ask me why...



_Lilith-_


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

thunderchad said:


> I didnt realize anyone had a problem with this.


I am sure many dont. That doesn't mean we will all do it.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Diana7 said:


> I am sure many dont. That doesn't mean we will all do it.


Hell, I'm doing it right now!!!


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Numb26 said:


> Hell, I'm doing it right now!!!


You wouldn't be if you lived here, its cold. I just went outside to put some rubbish out, its not far above zero.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

i am not sure if you guys all have this problem...but when i suggest the Mrs. let them out to breath....i always get back "ITS TOOOO COLD IN HERE!"

as if a bra were some sort of super insulating winter wear!


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

If I were to go naked all the time, my wife would not let me have any rest.
I would feel like the mouse the cat is about to pounce on. Her co-workers do call her a cougar after all!

Family and I walked up to my mom's porch door one night and caught her vacuuming the living room in the buff. She hollared and ran for the bedroom and returned with clothes and imbarrased. Said when she vacuums it makes her hot and sweaty.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

It’s bad for my wife when she is not wearing clothes past around 8am. At that point I call fair game and imma try and hit it.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Diana7 said:


> You wouldn't be if you lived here, its cold. I just went outside to put some rubbish out, its not far above zero.


That's what's Wimmenz are for.
.
To keep our cold hands and our plumbing warm!


King Brian-


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Geez, and here I am trying to work in my office with all around uncovered windows. 

It's kind of the same as not wanting your baby naked all the time. It's probably overall less housework if you just have a layer of something between yourself and everything else in the house.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Talker67 said:


> i am not sure if you guys all have this problem...but when i suggest the Mrs. let them out to breath....i always get back "ITS TOOOO COLD IN HERE!"
> 
> as if a bra were some sort of super insulating winter wear!


They kinda are... depends on the style of course, but they do keep you warmer. I take mine off sometimes because I'm always hot and it helps.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Geez, and here I am trying to work in my office with all around uncovered windows.
> 
> It's kind of the same as not wanting your baby naked all the time. It's probably overall less housework if you just have a layer of something between yourself and everything else in the house.


As long as you aren't dragging your butt across the carpet like a dog does you'll be ok. 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Numb26 said:


> As long as you aren't dragging your butt across the carpet like a dog does you'll be ok. 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


In my house, that would give me splinters.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

I just bought my wife a couple of sieve bras with holes in them. Man I am a top quality husband all those holes!!! 👀


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

DownByTheRiver said:


> In my house, that would give me splinters.


Think of the static electricity on the carpets... 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Okay, quick poll. How many of you women want your man around the house with his junk hanging out all day? Would that be a turn-on for you?


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Okay, quick poll. How many of you women want your man around the house with his junk hanging out all day? Would that be a turn-on for you?


Guess it would depend on the junk


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Okay, quick poll. How many of you women want your man around the house with his junk hanging out all day? Would that be a turn-on for you?


I use Manscaper 3.0 on mine.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

TexasMom1216 said:


> They kinda are... depends on the style of course, but they do keep you warmer. I take mine off sometimes because I'm always hot and it helps.


Blasphemy!


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Think of the static electricity on the carpets... 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣


THAT is exactly why (static, splinters) the women need to wear high heels, and nothing else. 



we guys are just thinking of your safety.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Talker67 said:


> THAT is exactly why (static, splinters) the women need to wear high heels, and nothing else.
> 
> 
> 
> we guys are just thinking of your safety.


My mom had messed up feet from those death trap shoes.


----------



## Skruddgemire (Mar 10, 2021)

Slight off tangent story (though a funny one)

Wife and I were having a naked laundry day. For those who don't know, that's the day when you wash EVERYTHING that's not already clean and put away. That includes what's on your body. 

Daughter and her boyfriend came over and didn't bother knocking. They looked down the hall and saw me switching the laundry from the wash to the dryer. I was bent over the washing machine to reach the stuff at the very bottom. That's when the BF saw me with my butt hanging out in all it's splendor. 

They quietly backed out and called us from the driveway so we could get our clothes on. Didn't tell us about it and we didn't notice that they had come in. She did eventually because something annoyed her and she had to snipe about something. 

A few weeks later, she was over when we had friends over for our D&D session. She was again annoyed about something and had to snipe so she said loudly enough for all seven of us to hear "Honestly! Who does 'naked laundry day' anyway?"

Without missing a beat, we all shot our hands in the air. All seven of us. She turned bright red (from annoyance not from embarassment) and left. 

I find it amusing that now she spends a lof of her time naked in her own house whenever her kids are at our house (5 days every two weeks) and calls it "Naked Laundry Day" too.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Okay, quick poll. How many of you women want your man around the house with his junk hanging out all day? Would that be a turn-on for you?


Yes. Especially when he walks by and turns and wiggles his butt and sings “I like the night life, I like to boogie…”. We are silly, silly people. But yeah.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

ccpowerslave said:


> I use Manscaper 3.0 on mine.


I'm sorry. Was that a question that was on the table?


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

ccpowerslave said:


> My mom had messed up feet from those death trap shoes.


Don't we all.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Yes. Especially when he walks by and turns and wiggles his butt and sings “I like the night life, I like to boogie…”. We are silly, silly people. But yeah.


If I had a man that just decided he was going to do everything inside the house nude willy nilly, I would call his mom to drop by unannounced. 

But yeah, now, if it's dinner and a show with it like yours, that's a bit different.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

DownByTheRiver said:


> If I had a man that just decided he was going to do everything inside the house nude willy nilly, I would call his mom to drop by unannounced.
> 
> But yeah, now, if it's dinner and a show with it like yours, that's a bit different.


Better not drop by my house then! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Don't we all.


I don’t. I have the feet of a ballerina.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

ccpowerslave said:


> I don’t. I have the feet of a ballerina.


And the body of Adonis


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Numb26 said:


> Better not drop by my house then! 🤣🤣🤣


I'm always underdressed at home and hate when anyone rings the bell.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

DownByTheRiver said:


> I'm always underdressed at home and hate when anyone rings the bell.


I answer the door in my birthday suit


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

ccpowerslave said:


> I don’t. I have the feet of a ballerina.


Better watch out throwing that info around or you'll get some unwanted attention from some foot enthusiasts!


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Numb26 said:


> I answer the door in my birthday suit


Who visits that you do that to?


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Who visits that you do that to?


DM for my address. 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Numb26 said:


> DM for my address. 🤣🤣🤣🤣


[email protected]!!!


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Talker67 said:


> THAT is exactly why (static, splinters) the women need to wear high heels, and nothing else.
> 
> 
> 
> we guys are just thinking of your safety.


If I were still in my 20s or even 30s, sure. Now I’m thinking of others and not doing that.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

My favorite time watching nude people are the runners on cop shows, especially Reno 911.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

DownByTheRiver said:


> If I had a man that just decided he was going to do everything inside the house nude willy nilly, I would call his mom to drop by unannounced.
> 
> But yeah, now, if it's dinner and a show with it like yours, that's a bit different.


Some willy-nilly is fun. 😉. I’d honestly rather get an unexpected visit from Jason Vorhees than his mother.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

If older ladies did half the stuff that was suggested on this forum, we'd be dragged off in straightjackets.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Some willy-nilly is fun. 😉


Yes, everything in moderation.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

DownByTheRiver said:


> If older ladies did half the stuff that was suggested on this forum, we'd be dragged off in straightjackets.


I need to introduce you to some of my friends


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Numb26 said:


> I need to introduce you to some of my friends


Well, I hope they like cotton granny panties!


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

I hate when people knock on my door. I have answered the door with my Glock 17 hanging out of my ass crack before. I am not to be messed with.

My wife knows this. She warned the Terminex guy. My normal posture is someone knocks on my door I want to kill them. She told the guy to text her first because her husband is a psycho. He comes up and knocks loud anyway. But then he says, “I talked to a young lady on the phone, maybe your wife?” I’m like ok dude you are family now knock as loud as you want otherwise I would literally kill you.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

DownByTheRiver said:


> If older ladies did half the stuff that was suggested on this forum, we'd be dragged off in straightjackets.


Right? All the men on this site are apparently married to Gisele Bunchen. 😂😂😂


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Well, I hope they like cotton granny panties!





TexasMom1216 said:


> Right? All the men on this site are apparently married to Gisele Bunchen. 😂😂😂


You need to come hang out with us once!


----------



## EI (Jun 12, 2012)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Honesty, one the best things about cats is they don’t care._ You could be on fire and he’s all,* “*_*you realize my food bowl is less t*_*han completely full..”*_


Yes, that is a real thing with cats! LOL 

My 30 lb. arsehole of a cat, (Yes, I said 30 lbs., no I wasn’t exaggerating) tries to force me out of bed in the middle of the night, by sitting on top of my head, anytime his food bowl becomes less than 25% full.

If I don’t get up to refill it, he flips it off of the bathroom sink, and it lands in the garbage can. 😽

Sorry for the t/j.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Numb26 said:


> You need to come hang out with us once!


What sort of devious plan do you have in mind?


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

DownByTheRiver said:


> What sort of devious plan do you have in mind?


Nothing so devious. Firepit, music, food and adult beverage......naked of course. 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

LisaDiane said:


> Apparently, NAKED and triggered!!!! NOT a good combination! Lol!!


I sense a new reality show......


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Numb26 said:


> You need to come hang out with us once!


I don’t even know where Gisele lives. What on earth would I even talk to her about?


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

EI said:


> Yes, that is a real thing with cats! LOL
> 
> My 30 lb. arsehole of a cat, (Yes, I said 30 lbs., no I wasn’t exaggerating) tries to force me out of bed in the middle of the night, by sitting on top of my head, anytime his food bowl becomes less than 25% full.
> 
> ...


Super quick then no more cat talk. My Maverick would eat a hole in the middle of the bowl, so the food is all the way to the top on the sides and in the center you could see the bottom and run screaming at me that he was about to STARVE. I really miss that punk. 🥺


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

TexasMom1216 said:


> I don’t even know where Gisele lives. What on earth would I even talk to her about?


I would ask if she has been to San Mateo and if not then I would try asking her what her favorite brunch cocktail is.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

ccpowerslave said:


> I would ask if she has been to San Mateo and if not then I would try asking her what her favorite brunch cocktail is.


I would ask her what is that lovely scent she is wearing is and if she wanted to see my junk


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Numb26 said:


> I would ask her what is that lovely scent she is wearing is and if she wanted to see my junk


Hahha Tom Brady is from here I have some respect for the best of all time


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Divinely Favored said:


> If I were to go naked all the time, my wife would not let me have any rest.
> I would feel like the mouse the cat is about to pounce on. Her co-workers do call her a cougar after all!
> 
> Family and I walked up to my mom's porch door one night and caught her vacuuming the living room in the buff. She hollared and ran for the bedroom and returned with clothes and imbarrased. Said when she vacuums it makes her hot and sweaty.


Go Mom!


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

ccpowerslave said:


> Hahha Tom Brady is from here I have some respect for the best of all time


If Giselle was around us for an hour she would be like, "Tom who?"


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

LisaDiane said:


> Apparently, *NAKED and triggered*!!!!


It is hard to believe there hasn't been a reality show named this.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

DownByTheRiver said:


> I'm sorry. Was that a question that was on the table?


GOOD LORD, don't talk to him about something being on the table if he's walking around naked!


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

The poor OP, we’ve kinda lost the plot. I still don’t understand the rage, would someone really divorce because their spouse doesn’t walk around naked?


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

TexasMom1216 said:


> The poor OP, we’ve kinda lost the plot. I still don’t understand the rage, would someone really divorce because their spouse doesn’t walk around naked?


Probably not. I am blessed though because my wife walks around naked all the time.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

ccpowerslave said:


> Probably not. I am blessed though because my wife walks around naked all the time.


Well if I looked like Gisele Bunchen I probably would too.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Well if I looked like Gisele Bunchen I probably would too.


I look like Jabba the Hut and I do. That's no excuse!


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Numb26 said:


> I look like Jabba the Hut and I do. That's no excuse!


Jabba was naked all the time too. It’s different for dudes. 

😂😂😂😂. Is this the least helpful thread ever? (It’s fun though)


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Jabba was naked all the time too. It’s different for dudes.
> 
> 😂😂😂😂. Is this the least helpful thread ever? (It’s fun though)


Threads need to be fun too!


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

My dog saw me naked last month. I found a note with her collar on top. It read..... Dear human, I know a dogs love is supposed to be unconditional. But come on dude, this is bull chit. What I saw has scarred me for life and I deeply feel sorry for your wife. She must be blind or brain dead 🤣


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> My dog saw me naked last month. I found a note with her collar on top. It read..... Dear human, I know a dogs love is supposed to be unconditional. But come on dude, this is bull chit. What I saw has scarred me for life and I deeply feel sorry for your wife. She must be blind or brain dead 🤣


My dog’s nose is right at that perfect sniffing height. There would be more naked at my house if she weren’t so darn curious. 😂. My son is 13, so he’s at that stage where he doesn’t want me to see him but it wasn’t so long ago that I heard “Stella, get out of my junk!” At LEAST a couple times a week.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Numb26 said:


> Nothing so devious. Firepit, music, food and adult beverage......naked of course. 🤣🤣🤣🤣


You're going to freeze your appendages off up there doing that!


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

ccpowerslave said:


> I use Manscaper 3.0 on mine.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

TexasMom1216 said:


> If I were still in my 20s or even 30s, sure. Now I’m thinking of others and not doing that.


maybe wear them just in the bedroom, where there are lots of soft pillows around to fall on???


----------



## Edmund (Apr 1, 2017)

ccpowerslave said:


> What about THE ANIMALS? My cat saw me naked the other day when I got out of the shower.
> 
> One time he even caught us FORNICATING on the side of the bed wearing NO CLOTHES AT ALL.
> 
> The cat WAS ALSO COMPLETELY NUDE and was not even wearing a hat like the book says they do.


Does the cat know you are not married?


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Talker67 said:


> maybe wear them just in the bedroom, where there are lots of soft pillows around to fall on???


I wear heels all the time, falling isn’t a problem.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

"


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Talker67 said:


> THAT is exactly why (static, splinters) the women need to wear high heels, and nothing else.
> 
> 
> 
> we guys are just thinking of your safety.


Safety in high heels? Think of the broken or twisted ankles many women get wearing those.😊😲🤔


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

TexasMom1216 said:


> I wear heels all the time, falling isn’t a problem.


It can be for a lot of women, especially after a few drinks😲


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Don't we all.


They are terrible for feet.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Edmund said:


> Does the cat know you are not married?


LOL The cat is his wingman. 

Seriously, cc has been married forever. He's only said the word 'wife' about a dozen times in this thread.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Okay, quick poll. How many of you women want your man around the house with his junk hanging out all day? Would that be a turn-on for you?


Mrs. C is weird like that. She loves it when I'm sporting a birthday suit. 😉

She's a little more body conscious than I but I love it when she occasional wears her "suit" around the hacienda.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

TexasMom1216 said:


> I wear heels all the time, falling isn’t a problem.


I've got to admit, I do very much like a women in high heels.

As a young man in Houston, in the 80s, fresh out of college in a suit/tie job, it was like all the women tried daily to be the hottest dressed in the workplace and at at clubs afterwards. I myself still don't see how women balance on heels.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> I've got to admit, I do very much like a women in high heels.
> 
> As a young man in Houston, in the 80s, fresh out of college in a suit/tie job, it was like all the women tried daily to be the hottest dressed in the workplace and at at clubs afterwards. I myself still don't see how women balance on heels.


It takes practice, especially to do it gracefully.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> I've got to admit, I do very much like a women in high heels.
> 
> As a young man in Houston, in the 80s, fresh out of college in a suit/tie job, it was like all the women tried daily to be the hottest dressed in the workplace and at at clubs afterwards. I myself still don't see how women balance on heels.


A good pair of high heels will turn the church secretary into Ginger Rogers. There is just something about the wearing of high heels that makes a woman feel soooo sexy. I gave them up at fifty .


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

TexasMom1216 said:


> It takes practice, especially to do it gracefully.


It's the graceful ones that carry it off. Exquisitely. 

Some women just don't get the hang of it and they walk like they're in cowboy boots, nothing graceful. 

Now, that same gracefully walk in cowboy boots, still sexually attractive.

And women know what they're showing off, and right or wrong every guy appreciates "the walking'

You know the old adage I hate it when you have to go but I sure like to watch you leave. Pure gold and 100% true.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Blondilocks said:


> A good pair of high heels will turn the church secretary into Ginger Rogers. There is just something about the wearing of high heels that makes a woman feel soooo sexy. I gave them up at fifty .


I haven’t given them up, I just don’t really go anywhere they calls for them. I work from home. When I do wear them it’s usually strap on sandals or boots. I’ve never really learned to walk in pumps. I can do a high heel maryjane but not a straight pump. I don’t like the way my feet look in them.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> It's the graceful ones that carry it off. Exquisitely.
> 
> Some women just don't get the hang of it and they walk like they're in cowboy boots, nothing graceful.
> 
> ...


What about if she loves being barefoot?? Lol!!!


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

Naked is good, don't get me wrong.

but no love for the traditional French Maid uniform?










I mean, SOMEONE has to clean that house! bend over and pick up things carelessly laid on the floor....


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

LisaDiane said:


> What about if she loves being barefoot?? Lol!!!


Now, I dig that too, just as much!

You know, bare nekkid, bare feet, all outstanding!


----------



## Always Learning (Oct 2, 2013)

TexasMom1216 said:


> I don’t even know where Gisele lives. What on earth would I even talk to her about?


Start off by asking why she made Tom quit playing!


----------



## Always Learning (Oct 2, 2013)

TexasMom1216 said:


> The poor OP, we’ve kinda lost the plot. I still don’t understand the rage, would someone really divorce because their spouse doesn’t walk around naked?


My guess is that he was told to put his clothes back on and didn't like it.

Instead of asking us about it he should have asked Jeffery Tubin what is ok to do in your own home.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

We both walk around naked all the time. It's alway good. After a morning shower I'm nekkid the rest of the time until time to get ready for work. 

DW make good natured fun when I iron a shirt naked, she says one day I'll burn mr. happy because being tall, things are above the ironing board 😮😮


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

I'm the boring one who doesn't like walking naked around the house or wear high heels. I'm cold most of the time. Even during summer because of the A/C, and I have kids around the house!


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Well if I looked like Gisele Bunchen I probably would too.


I am way more body conscious than she is. I think my brain has been warped by hanging around too many fighters who walk around with a six pack even when they’re not training.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

ccpowerslave said:


> I am way more body conscious than she is. I think my brain has been warped by hanging around too many fighters who walk around with a six pack even when they’re not training.


Well to be fair, we're all more body conscious than Gisele... 😁 

See what I did there? I got the jokes!!!! 🤪 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

pastasauce79 said:


> I'm the boring one who doesn't like walking naked around the house or wear high heels. I'm cold most of the time. Even during summer because of the A/C, and I have kids around the house!


We're empty nesters 👍👍👍


----------



## EI (Jun 12, 2012)

TexasMom1216 said:


> It takes practice, especially to do it gracefully.


I’m not even 5’ tall, so I mastered the art of wearing high heels, gracefully, early on. I’m more apt to trip over my flip flops than I am when I’m wearing 5” heels!


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

pastasauce79 said:


> I'm the boring one who doesn't like walking naked around the house or wear high heels. I'm cold most of the time. Even during summer because of the A/C, and I have kids around the house!


It's almost always too chilly here to go round naked. Plus we live in a small house surrounded by loads of other small houses with people being able to easily see in the front and back of the house. I would have to have the curtains closed all day and I hate a dark house😲. 
It's one thing if you have a big house with loads of land, especially in a rural place, totally different in a place like ours when also it's not often hot. 

I like wearing footwear that doesnt cripple me😂

I am past worrying about what others think if how I look and it's very freeing. 😉






er houses.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

EI said:


> I’m not even 5’ tall, so I mastered the art of wearing high heels, gracefully, early on. I’m more apt to trip over my flip flops than I am when I’m wearing 5” heels!


I cannot wear flip-flops. I do it at the beach sometimes but it’s like watching a duck try to walk in socks. It’s absurd. I have slip on sneakers for boats because I’m a nightmare in flip-flops. 😂


----------



## Edmund (Apr 1, 2017)

Blondilocks said:


> LOL The cat is his wingman.
> 
> Seriously, cc has been married forever. He's only said the word 'wife' about a dozen times in this thread.


Haha! Good one. But if he is married to his naked sec partner, then they did not fornicate. Fornication is sex between two persons who are NOT married. Technically.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Talker67 said:


> Naked is good, don't get me wrong.
> 
> but no love for the traditional French Maid uniform?
> 
> ...


She gonna have to bend way down being she is in 6" heels.😜


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> We're empty nesters 👍👍👍


Things are gonna change here when son leaves for college fall of '23. Wife is ready for him to go so she does not have to be reserved.she has to grab pillows and hold over her face now to muffle the sounds. Even with music playing in the bedroom.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Edmund said:


> Haha! Good one. But if he is married to his naked sec partner, then they did not fornicate. Fornication is sex between two persons who are NOT married. Technically.


I see. Well technically I did fornicate her anyway then it was just a long time ago, and it would have been a different (but similar oddly) cat.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

TexasMom1216 said:


> I cannot wear flip-flops. I do it at the beach sometimes but it’s like watching a duck try to walk in socks. It’s absurd. I have slip on sneakers for boats because I’m a nightmare in flip-flops. 😂


I wear flip flops at the beach and at the pool. I will also wear them if I need to run outside quickly to say take the trash out and I don’t have shoes on.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

ccpowerslave said:


> I wear flip flops at the beach and at the pool. I will also wear them if I need to run outside quickly to say take the trash out and I don’t have shoes on.


I wear my husband’s or son’s flip flops to take out trash or check the mail. I look ridiculous whether they’re my cute pink ones or the manlier ones. It’s like that first time you put muk luks on your dog and she walks all weird.


----------



## Quad73 (May 10, 2021)

nekkid


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

Not wasting my time.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

TexasMom1216 said:


> I wear my husband’s or son’s flip flops to take out trash or check the mail. I look ridiculous whether they’re my cute pink ones or the manlier ones. It’s like that first time you put muk luks on your dog and she walks all weird.


I find it much less slippy and weird to get ones with a molded footbed kind of like Tevas without all the straps like OluKai which seemingly sprung out of nowhere.

I was wearing Teva flip flops in the gym bathroom to try and avoid athletes foot, switched to those OluKai I got for vacation at the beach/pool. Those are way more stable, good for longer walks to the pool bar.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

ccpowerslave said:


> I find it much less slippy and weird to get ones with a molded footbed kind of like Tevas without all the straps like OluKai which seemingly sprung out of nowhere.
> 
> I was wearing Teva flip flops in the gym bathroom to try and avoid athletes foot, switched to those OluKai I got for vacation at the beach/pool. Those are way more stable, good for longer walks to the pool bar.


I have adorable ones, but no one is sexy when they trip over things that aren't there.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

TexasMom1216 said:


> I have adorable ones, but no one is sexy when they trip over things that aren't there.


I got my wife a pair of those OluKai as well but hers have cute blue straps and mine are more masculine with black and red.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

My wife can fire back with the best of guys.... She usually wears a tank top around the house. While she was cooking one day I walk up behind her, lift her shirt, grab her big milk cannons and go Guess Who??

Her: In a sultry voice, Chris Hemsworth? Oh yes YES! I will have your baby!..... Turns around and goes oh you! 🤣

Me: you sob! You.....
Her: No no no! Dont insult the person cooking your food 🤣
Me: I could join a gym and get into shape to look like him 😆
Her: Get a beer from the fridge and go sit down. I will pick a movie to watch 

After we both sit down she picks The Avengers 🤣. She says baby, it has action and its a good movie. 

When Thor is shown, she starts seductively moaning while laughing..... We go to bed and 5 minutes later she starts moaning and saying just like that! Omg lay that hammer down on me! 

I said now you are just pushing it and being an azz! 🤣. She responded by saying don't worry sweetie, you will always be my little chunky god. I dont need those rock hard abs and that rock hard mmmmmmmmm. Now good night 🤣🤣🤣🤣

I can't beat that woman! Lol


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

ccpowerslave said:


> What about THE ANIMALS? My cat saw me naked the other day when I got out of the shower.
> 
> One time he even caught us FORNICATING on the side of the bed wearing NO CLOTHES AT ALL.
> 
> The cat WAS ALSO COMPLETELY NUDE and was not even wearing a hat like the book says they do.


Hat? I thought he was supposed to be wearing boots!


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Are there people who have issues with someone being naked in their home? I don’t do it my my husband does. It’s adorable. Besides, he’s at home. Be comfortable. I can honestly say I don’t understand why anyone would be upset by this.


You might be surprised.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Numb26 said:


> Everybody better be naked when they respond to this thread!!!! Or else!!!!


Not naked. But that is mostly because I have this inertia thing where I tend to not get out of clothes or not get into clothes without a reason. Simply to be naked isn't one.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Talker67 said:


> did the UPS driver get a shock when you opened the door?


It _is _a good way to keep door to door salesmen and religion spreaders away.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

ccpowerslave said:


> My wife has been walking around the house with just a PJ top on all morning doing chores which I have been enjoying.
> 
> The cat has not commented on it at all.


Not that I wouldn't enjoy it, but I have found that topless works better for me than bottomless or even full nudity.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

maquiscat said:


> Not that I wouldn't enjoy it, but I have found that topless works better for me than bottomless or even full nudity.


My wife knows the power that milk cannons have over me. She will unbutton her top 3 buttons and do things around the house. They steadily pop in and out while she works.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Diana7 said:


> You wouldn't be if you lived here, its cold. I just went outside to put some rubbish out, its not far above zero.


It's even worse when it's not far below zero here.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Skruddgemire said:


> Slight off tangent story (though a funny one)
> 
> Wife and I were having a naked laundry day. For those who don't know, that's the day when you wash EVERYTHING that's not already clean and put away. That includes what's on your body.
> 
> ...


I was wondering if you were going to tell this story. If you hadn't by the time I got to the end, I would have.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Numb26 said:


> Better not drop by my house then! 🤣🤣🤣


Amen! We have warned the kids not to drop over unexpected. We will not apologize for TMI because they didn't call ahead.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

TexasMom1216 said:


> It takes practice, especially to do it gracefully.


It also helps to start with thicker heels and then work your way down to how thin you want to go.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> My wife can fire back with the best of guys.... She usually wears a tank top around the house. While she was cooking one day I walk up behind her, lift her shirt, grab her big milk cannons and go Guess Who??
> 
> Her: In a sultry voice, Chris Hemsworth? Oh yes YES! I will have your baby!..... Turns around and goes oh you! 🤣
> 
> ...


Don't even try. It's not that woman can't come up with the lines. It's that they save them for the best time to use them.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

maquiscat said:


> It's even worse when it's not far below zero here.


Yep, its below zero some nights here right now.


----------



## 24NitroglyceriN26 (11 mo ago)

Mark1122 said:


> There is nothing wrong with a married couple (no children) being naked in their own home all the time.. If you say there is then you are a prude! YUP, YOU ARE A PRUDE AND YOU DESERVE THE LOVELESS Marriage OR DIVORCE COURT YOU ARE HEADED FOR! .When you have sex are you completely naked or do you have clothes on? Being naked with each other in the privacy of your own home is about acceptance, and true love. You should love each other no matter what your bodies looks like. You are to be attracted to the person inside not on the outside. The problem is in the past the way that you were raised, or people fill your head with crap ideas about being naked. Being skin on skin with someone is bonding with them releasing oxytocin which is a natural chemical in your body. Releases dopamine also which is a "feel good" chemical in your body for over all wellness of a person. Hug and feel each others naked body all over, including buttocks, breasts etc. Kiss each other's naked bodies all over which is a lesson in servant hood to each other. IF YOU ARE DISGUSTED BY YOUR SPOUSE BEING NAKED, OR YOU FEEL DISRESPECTED.........YOU DON'T DESERVE TO BE WITH ANYONE!!!!!


You will love it when you die...especially if you were me. I hear that heaven is like total nudes everywhere. If it is cold then it aint heaven! I suppose if you are, it better be for id theft reasons. Nobody can ever tell me from this other "Man" except I have nipples so it pretty much tells you who to get the baba from?

Na, I think it is fine to be modest - if you are modest, you might be Omerican and that is only worse than Lussian. Boy, but the water was so pure - like vodka I tell you but there was no way I could sin. Not one possible way.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Edmund said:


> Haha! Good one. But if he is married to his naked sec partner, then they did not fornicate. Fornication is sex between two persons who are NOT married. Technically.


Technically, this is an example of why you don't get invited to parties.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Diana7 said:


> Yep, its below zero some nights here right now.


I was pointing out that when you are at zero, we're at 32. Thus our zero is even colder than yours is.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Blondilocks said:


> Technically, this is an example of why you don't get invited to parties.


T/J (sorry), have you seen Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy? With Sam Rockwell and Mos Def?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

maquiscat said:


> I was pointing out that when you are at zero, we're at 32. Thus our zero is even colder than yours is.


Yes, both far too cold to be naked though!


----------



## Edmund (Apr 1, 2017)

Blondilocks said:


> Technically, this is an example of why you don't get invited to parties.


I wouldn't go to any party that would invite me as a guest.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

TexasMom1216 said:


> T/J (sorry), have you seen Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy? With Sam Rockwell and Mos Def?


No. I keep seeing it listed, though. Maybe I'll venture forth and watch it.


----------



## sideways (Apr 12, 2016)

So OP never came back.


----------



## John18736 (11 mo ago)

I recently was setting on a recliner watching a TV naked, minding my own business and all the sudden Walmart called the cops on me. 😆


----------



## Skruddgemire (Mar 10, 2021)

John18736 said:


> I recently was setting on a recliner watching a TV naked, minding my own business and all the sudden Walmart called the cops on me. 😆


The cashier said “Strip down facing me” By the time I realized that he was talking about my debit card, it was too late.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Divinely Favored said:


> She gonna have to bend way down being she is in 6" heels.😜


Nah, 45deg is good 👍👍


----------



## AskAndy (11 mo ago)

Mark1122 said:


> There is nothing wrong with a married couple (no children) being naked in their own home all the time.. If you say there is then you are a prude! YUP, YOU ARE A PRUDE AND YOU DESERVE THE LOVELESS Marriage OR DIVORCE COURT YOU ARE HEADED FOR! .When you have sex are you completely naked or do you have clothes on? Being naked with each other in the privacy of your own home is about acceptance, and true love. You should love each other no matter what your bodies looks like. You are to be attracted to the person inside not on the outside. The problem is in the past the way that you were raised, or people fill your head with crap ideas about being naked. Being skin on skin with someone is bonding with them releasing oxytocin which is a natural chemical in your body. Releases dopamine also which is a "feel good" chemical in your body for over all wellness of a person. Hug and feel each others naked body all over, including buttocks, breasts etc. Kiss each other's naked bodies all over which is a lesson in servant hood to each other. IF YOU ARE DISGUSTED BY YOUR SPOUSE BEING NAKED, OR YOU FEEL DISRESPECTED.........YOU DON'T DESERVE TO BE WITH ANYONE!!!!!


----------

